# Help!!!....Foster Mare Required



## SCOTTJ28 (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi

I am looking for some help. My friend's mare foaled on 17 June 2008 and unfortunately on 19 June 2008 lost the Mare... Looking for anyone who knows or has a potential foster mare for this wee filly that has not had a great start in life... Any information would be greatly appreciated... Many Thanks.. Jill


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

Have you contacted the National Foaling Bank? They are a charity and can give you advice and may know of a mare. x


----------



## SCOTTJ28 (Jun 20, 2008)

Yes, Thanks for your reply. They have had the details since Tuesday so hopefully a mare will come up. They are also trying the radio, an announcement was made at the royal highland show too. You know it's just so hard, she hasn't had the best start in life, everyone is just wanting the best for her... ya know! Appreciate your info. xx


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Sorry cant help you but I wish you all the best with this little one.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

Ahhh wat a sad story  

i cant help either but i really hope a foster mare comes along asap...please keep us updated wiv this lil fella .


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh i wish i could help you, our mare has just had a foal, i do hope you are able to get a foster mummy for your little one.

mazzi xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2008)

Had another thought. Contact all the local vets, they'd maybe be the first to know if a foal died. x


----------



## Beardy (Jun 4, 2008)

Wish you lived a bit nearer Midlands. Daughter works at equine vets & they had to put a foal down this morning. It came in last night to the vets & the descision was made that it would be done early today, so that they could monitor the mare afterwards. It's so sad. I woke up early this morning thinking about the poor thing! Luckily my daughter wasn't at work today as she goes to Colledge on a Tuesday. I hope you have found a mum, by now, let us know.


----------



## SCOTTJ28 (Jun 20, 2008)

Logged in under scottj28's name but this is an update on our orphaned foal. Thanks J for posting this SOS. Coincidence or fate plays such a role....it turns out friends of ours in Denbighsire had sadly lost their foal on Saturday so by Sunday their mare was up in Scotland and work started on the fostering. Late afternoon today (Tuesday 24th June) our round the clock effort and support from the fairy Godmother of Orphan Foals, Joanna Vardon from the National Foaling bank the mare and foal became mother and daughter and we are proud to say they are both doing extremely well. Thanks go to to so many people for their help not least T and J Keeley for their beautiful mare and J for her never ending support and help. I thank you for all the kind words of support you all gave...S & A xxxx


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

what a pretty foal and an equally lovely 'mum' what is the foal by and out of and do I see spot on her rump


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

SCOTTJ28 said:


> Logged in under scottj28's name but this is an update on our orphaned foal. Thanks J for posting this SOS. Coincidence or fate plays such a role....it turns out friends of ours in Denbighsire had sadly lost their foal on Saturday so by Sunday their mare was up in Scotland and work started on the fostering. Late afternoon today (Tuesday 24th June) our round the clock effort and support from the fairy Godmother of Orphan Foals, Joanna Vardon from the National Foaling bank the mare and foal became mother and daughter and we are proud to say they are both doing extremely well. Thanks go to to so many people for their help not least T and J Keeley for their beautiful mare and J for her never ending support and help. I thank you for all the kind words of support you all gave...S & A xxxx


* It was meant to be! What lovely horses! You must be over the moon! I'm so happy for you!*


----------



## SCOTTJ28 (Jun 20, 2008)

Yes. She's a palomino appaloosa and has a frosted hip. Very pretty special girl. Everyone is just so thankful that she is here, wish her mum was here too but that was not meant to be. 

Many Thanks for your comments

Jxx


----------



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

Aww how sweet are they  Beautiful foal,and equally beautiful foster mum.

Good luck and hope it all works out well.

Mel


----------



## SCOTTJ28 (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks for all the nice words guys....so much appreciated and yes we are all just so proud and relieved that they are together...they are both special gals in their own right and very much loved. Both are appaloosas...and for those who asked, little Grace is by the Just Gotta Shine a stunning quarter horse owned by Sterling Quarter Horses. She is filling out by the day after her set back so will be a little tank in a short time like her previous brothers and sisters, and her mum adores her! Sx


----------



## sokeldachshunds (Jun 8, 2008)

Thats fantastic news! lovely that your blanket spot has got a leopard spot foster mum aswell


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

SCOTTJ28 said:


> Yes. She's a palomino appaloosa and has a frosted hip. Very pretty special girl. Everyone is just so thankful that she is here, wish her mum was here too but that was not meant to be.
> 
> Many Thanks for your comments
> 
> Jxx


What an unusual colour.. You don't often see pally appy's.. But is there a possibility that she will be all pally when her adult hair comes through?

And I must say they are both stunning..


----------



## SCOTTJ28 (Jun 20, 2008)

Hey... Yeah she will stay palomino, however I believer that she will roan like her mum.. Thank you for your comments.

Jxx


----------



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

Hows she doing?


----------

